# Transfer of Ownership requirements



## happy appy (Feb 24, 2012)

Can someone give me examples of photos that fit the bill for the requirements of transfer of ownership in the AMHR? I don't want to make a mistake and send in the wrong ones. Not that they will be good pictures this time of year in his winter woolies! Oh and do I have to be a member to transfer ownership?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 24, 2012)

Here are pictures I sent for an AMHR hardship which would be same pictures for transfers. You will have to forgive how bad the mare looks though, she was still recovering from storm injuries in this picture. Her weight was down and she is standing crooked due to her leg injury. Good news is she looks a LOT better now and is walking great too!

Anyways I tuck the forelock back into the halter so that it doesnt cover the face and then turn the head towards the camera on both sides and make sure you can see all four legs fairly well. Horses with fluffy tails that cover their back legs, I just reach forward and push it between their legs a bit before taking the picture.

Hope this helps some






Oops forgot to say that I think you have to be a member to transfer but not 100% sure. If not they will have a non member fee, you can call the registry to be sure.


----------



## SHANA (Feb 24, 2012)

If the AMHR papers already have photos on them you do not have to send photos to transfer into your name. You have to be a member to do any registry work.


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 25, 2012)

You have to send in photos everytime someone transfers horses amha or amhr





I am not sure if you have to be a member or not, but I know with amha you can be member for less price to transfer then someone who isn't member 

good luck

when taking photos make sure the hoofs are showing and the mane is out of the face area


----------



## Minimor (Feb 25, 2012)

> You have to send in photos every time someone transfers horses amha or amhr


That is not true for AMHR.

*With AMHR, if the papers already have photos on them, you do not need to send new ones in when transferring*....not even for bringing permanent. All of the forms say to send photos, but if you read the work order, under transfers it states photos required if current certificate does not contain photos.

I have sent in a number of transfers and permanent applications without new photos and they have always been accepted.

There was a brief period of time when AMHR allowed you to file paperwork without a membership, but that was changed back last fall--you now need to be a member to do any paperwork with ASPC/AMHR.


----------



## New mini (Feb 26, 2012)

I just ransfered my Mini to my name. I had to be a member before I could do the transfer. The original certificate had 2 pictures and I did not need to send in anymore They accepted those.


----------

